# GP referred to hospital, how long should I expect to wait for an appointment?



## jrswife1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi there. 

My Gp feels he has done all he can for us as by day 21 bloods and hubs SA are normal. He is referring us to fertility specialist at our local hospital for further bloods/tests/investigations. How long did you wait between GP referral and first fertility appointment?


----------



## LilaF (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there

I think it's so so variable depending on where you are. For us I can't remember exactly how long it was, but definitely less than six weeks which I think is pretty good compared to other areas. Have you been referred to gynae or to a fertility centre?

Good luck, and hope you're not waiting to long x


----------



## jrswife1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you. We have been referred to fertility xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

The hospital where I work and was treated have a 5 week referral to consultation (nurse or doc) for every speciality so hopefully you won't have to wait too long. Good luck x


----------



## jrswife1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thought I would update you all, I got my letter! GP referred on 28th October and we will be seen for the first appointment with specialist on 26/11/13 which I think is good going really!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Orr that's brilliant


----------



## LilaF (Oct 26, 2013)

That's great news!  Fingers crossed it goes well for you! x x


----------



## draig (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi.
I know you  had your appointment through now but I would urge anyone who's waiting for an appointment to leave it a few weeks then chase it up.  I was referred by my GP to the gynae dept after my hubby and I had disappointing results back after failing to conceive. After a month of not hearing anything, I phoned the receptionist at my GP for the details of where my referral had gone, then I phoned the hospital to see if they'd give me an idea of when the appointment would be. Imagine my shock when I was told that the appointment wouldn't be sent out for at least 6 months, and the reason... My GP had written the words 'routine appointment' in the referral letter by mistake which meant that I was given no priority at all. I phoned my GP and they  have now sent out another letter with 'urgent' clearly marked. I felt cheeky chasing this up to start with, like I was making sure my GP was doing his job but thinking about it now, I was expecting a 8-12 week wait for the  gynae, imagine if I'd waited that long before chasing this up.


----------

